# Cómo saber cual es el emisor.



## hetero (Abr 28, 2008)

Hola, tengo un transistor cuya capsula no es metálica, así que NO indica cual es el emisor. ¿Puede alguien decirme cómo se averigua cual es el emisor de un transistor de este tipo?
gracias.


----------



## diegoc (Abr 28, 2008)

Mira hay transistores npn y pnp

Los npn : emisor - base - colector 
Los pnp:  colector - emisor - base


Esto en su orden mirándolos de frente donde esta la referencia del mismo, digamos un 2n222 es un transistor npn 

Aunque esto puede variar de acuerdo al fabricante lo mejor q puedes hacer es mirar el ecg.

Suerte y éxitos


----------



## pepechip (Abr 29, 2008)

hola
El argumento de Diegoc no es un dato generico para ningun tipo de transistor.

Si mides con el polimetro la union base-emisor y la union base-colector veras que en ambos casos tienes valores muy similares, en donde hay muy poca diferencia, pero observaras que la resistencia base-colector siempre es la menor.


----------



## erkillo (May 5, 2008)

asi es cuando tenemos identificado el emisor y el colector los medimos respecto la base y el q te de un resultado en ohmios  menor sera la union base colector.

de todas formas el datasheet de los transistores te dara el tipo de encapsulado y el orden de patillaje miralo asi  si tienes dudas y no te equivocaras.


----------



## hetero (Oct 8, 2008)

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas.


----------



## moises95 (Oct 6, 2012)

¿Esta bien todo lo que he puesto en la foto?  En el datahseet dice que el tip142 NPN tiene B-C-E y que el tip 147 PNP Es B-C-E ¿Como que los dos tienen en la misma patilla la base el colector y el emisor? 

Y lo de la foto, el simbolo del darlintong npn y pnp, ¿he colocado bien la base emisor y colector?


----------



## Scooter (Oct 6, 2012)

O con un comprobador de transistores o con uno de diosdos.
Con el de diodos, el B-E da un poco mas de tensión que el B-C


----------



## moises95 (Oct 6, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> O con un comprobador de transistores o con uno de diosdos.
> Con el de diodos, el B-E da un poco mas de tensión que el B-C



¿No puedo medirlos con un multimetro? Para saber cual es la B el C y el E. Eso dice el datahseet pero he estado midiendo con el multimetro y no me sale igual en uno y otro, no me fio del datasheet, ahora, no se como sacar a traves de las mediciones cual es la base cual colector y cual emisor


Ya encontre un video donde lo explican muy bien, lo dejo aqui por si alguien quiere ver como se miden los darlington, pnp y npn


----------



## NarXEh (Oct 6, 2012)

Buenas!



Scooter dijo:


> O con un comprobador de transistores o con uno de diosdos.
> Con el de diodos, el B-E da un poco mas de tensión que el B-C



Esta es la mejor forma de saber cual es cual. Yo la utilizo mucho con los BC548 que nunca sabes cuando te va a venir bien o no.

Despues de medirlos, lo que yo suelo hacer es marcar con esmalte de uñas en la parte plana que esta arriba del encapsulado para indicar el colector.

saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 6, 2012)

Hola.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXyztqt.pdf

No sé cuál es tu duda, en la hoja de datos está que terminal o pata es cada quién (1=base, 2=colector, 3=emisor). Ya sea NPN o PNP.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

